# operating system bart PF



## De-jay (Jul 21, 2004)

hey all i`m NEW here & I wanna know where I can download the operating system Bart PF (I think)?
I saw at a friend of mine that, this program can boot a computer from cd & NOT using the HDD at all. I saw that with my eyes  
*so can u help me with a link?*


----------

